# how young can a goat get a CL abcess?



## lrmessner (Apr 19, 2013)

How young can a goat get a CL abcess? I have a week old bottle baby with a lump under its chin. a little smaller than a ping pong ball. can they get CL that young?!!? is there anything else it could be? it is a HARD lump. he is also acting very lathargic and grinding his teeth and bubbling a little at the mouth. he wont drink his milk either. please help! thank you!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It doesn't sound like CL, more like milk goiter or something...what's his temp? The teeth grinding and froth point to a digestive issue, like bloat or overeating disease. Does he have runny poo? 

Hold off on the milk for now, give him a shot of cd antitoxin or activated charcoal...is his tummy very swollen and large? If so, massage him to encourage burping and give him a baking soda drench. Then probiotics after that...keep him hydrated with electrolytes. Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..not CL...getting his temp will let you know what else can be going on...101.5-103.5 is normal range...grinding of teeth is gut issue..his tummy hurts..I agree to take him off milk and replace with electrolytes ...cd antitoxin is a very good idea....maybe a bit of baking soda in enough water to drench...

best wishes


----------



## lrmessner (Apr 19, 2013)

what would a bee sting or bug bite do? would it cause a lump? the lump is very hard and round. his temp was 102.5. i hadn't seen him poo in over 24 hours so i gave him a bit of karo syrup. his tummy was not hard at all but it was "full" like he would have just drank his milk but he hadn't had any milk or food. his breathing is noisy and sounds congested. i gave him a shot of the anti toxin as well as the la200 in case of pnemonia because he is breathing a little rapidly and his bottom teeth were starting to show which they never did before. now yesterday he seemed much livlier. hes getting back to his spunky self but every now and then he stops and kinda stands there a little. should i continue the anti toxin? i will be continuing the la200 till the end. oh also he produced some poo finally and at first it was brown berries then it changed to yellowish soft yet firm solid poo and alot of it immediately after the berries. now its back to berry form. so CL would not come up this young? i only ask because his mom was CL positive. we took him immediately from birth he didn't even see his mom, and we brought him in the house and fed him colostrum and he did great. weve been very careful with handling the CL positives and they are all off our property now. so when this litle bump came up, i freaked.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have a pic of the lump? Now that he got the antitoxin you can start giving him probios to replace good bacteria, and b complex if you have any. He needs to stay hydrated, so offer him a bottle of electrolytes. If he won't drink on his own you'll have syringe it down him.. 

His temp is in the normal range, but it's good you started him on LA 200. It sounds like he might have needed it.

Btw, make sure he drinks so he can go poop. If he still doesn't after a bottle of electrolytes, some MOM will loosen his stool, or an edema.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

A lump under the chin could be a milk goiter or iodine defiency  He maybe getting to much milk and its hurting his tummy too


----------



## lrmessner (Apr 19, 2013)

but i thought a milk goiter was soft and this lump is hard. does anyone know if a one week old goat can get a CL abscess that fast? i dont have a picture of it because you cant really see it to well. his fur is dark so its hard to see but you can feel it. but like i said its hard. it feels as though theres a marble in there. idk. just thought one week old would be awefully young to get an abcess so thats why i wondered. thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My herd is CL positive, and I've never had a CL abscess develop before about 8 to 12 months of age.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its not CL..way too young..could be milk or iodine as mentioned..

If you can I would switch to tylan 200 to finish the antibiotic course..LA 200 can interfere with bone and teeth development..either way be sure to finish a full course of 5 days...

with his poop....if you are feeding too much or too little this can cause poop issues...
weigh him and multiply that by 16 to get his weight in OZ...then multiply that by 10% to see how much milk he needs PER DAY...divide into 4 feedings...
also what milk are you using? C D Antitoxin is good to give until he is pooping and eating well : ) wont hurt..B complex always a good support..

baby poop will be that black sticky gunk to yellow sticky gunk...to berries : )


----------

